# Fishing around Auburn?



## Saltfisher (Mar 26, 2009)

I am a freshman at Auburn University and I love it up here. I have been busy adjusting to classes and living on my own so far, but now I am looking for some places I could fish around here. I just brought my gear up here and was wondering if anybody knew some good places (free or cheap) to fish landlocked. The Public State lake around Lee County is shut down for repairs right now, but I've seen that there is the Chewacla Park (haven't had a chance to fish it yet). I'll check that out sometime soon, but if anybody has some places they recommend it'd be mighty appreciated!! Also if anybody is up here and looking for somebody to fish with send me a pm.
Thanks, Avery


----------



## jaksprat (Jul 2, 2009)

War Eagle. It's been 15 years since I graduated, but I had friends who caught some large bass from the ponds around Conway Acres. It's out Wire Rd, just past the vet school.

Lake Martin is just a few miles up the road also. 

Auburn has a bass fishing team now, too. It might be a club sport, so it might be a good thing to look in to. 

Enjoy your time on the Plains. It's a wonderful place.


----------



## Steel Hooked (Jun 29, 2009)

Wirelessly posted

Pm sent


----------



## Saltfisher (Mar 26, 2009)

One of my friends lives out there in Conway Acres and said that he's seen people fish there, but he also said you had to pay to fish. It's good to hear it'd be worth it, I'll have to check it out.
Thanks


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

War Eagle! I graduated 12 years ago this month. 

Jacksprat got to it before me. Conway acres use to have some good fishing at times. Don't waste your time on Lake Martin, very tough fishing...dock fishing is ok but it can be few and far between on bites. Lay Lake is much better, inlets around the Tallapoosa River in and around Tallassee both above and below the dam, Lee County Lake and private ponds are your best bet. I dont think you can fish at Chewacla but I may be wrong.


----------



## SeminoleSpearer (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm applying to grad school there for a MS in Fisheries. If I get in, I'll start in May, and will be looking for some peolpe to fish with too.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

west point lake is good also, bout dry rite now, that concentrates the fish, but brings stumps into play!!


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

There are some ponds so,e where if you head north on 29 towards 280 somewhere. I used to live out there but it has been a while. There is also a lake near the Trent Jones golf course I fished years ago. 

War Damn!


----------

